# Stella & Chewys dehydrated raw



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have had Lisi & Kitzi on this since coming to US---Chewys.com just sent an email that they won't be supplying anymore. Help! Where is it still available? We use the venison but anykind except Duck, Duck Goose (I can't stand the smell of this one). Sorry to be curt, but I may have fractured my finger last night.:wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Sandi
You can get it at wag.com. I also saw Chewy's email and went make sure wag still has it.
Take care of your hand.

Edit to add - just checked wag.com and they have the super beef, rabbit, venison and surf & turf available


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Stella and Chewy have had demand and supply issues. I called them last week and also called them today and that is why Chewy dropped them. Chewy has auto replenish and cannot operate with Stella on B/O all the time. 

I found the prices here pretty reasonable as well

https://www.doggiefood.com/index.ph...cDJlKt7G_nTG41Zp7no46aPqYAZDCNNS3gaAonY8P8HAQ


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandi, lots of small local pet food stores carry it too, if that is an option for you.
We received the same email. Very disappointing because Chewy's has good prices and good quick delivery service.
I hope that your finger is better soon!

Here is the "where to buy" link from the Stella & Chewy's site:
http://www.stellaandchewys.com/store-locator/index.php


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Also try Stella & Chewy's dog food | Stella & Chewy's cat food, toys, treats and other supplies


----------

